# Tricks and tips for better syncing



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

How about a list of tricks and tips for better syncing? Many people complain about the syncing being not dependable enough.

I'll start with what I know. Please amend with your own tips.

1. Make sure you have the correct home time set. 
2. Sync at night after midnight is easier.
3. Orient watch towards emitter.
4. The watch's antenna is at the 12 o'clock position so that's the part you have to point towards the emitter.
5. Put watch by a window, open window doesn't hurt, especially if you have metallic heat protection film on it.
6. Put watch on a metallic box like a cookie box.
7. Lay watch flat, some report laying the watch face down works even better.
8. Do not move the watch during the sync process.
9. Go outside to sync.
10. Keep watch away from interference like your wireless router.
11. The sync works even if your watch is in power save mode so you don't need to worry about that.

Here is a picture of how to prop up your watch so that it's basically flat:









Or just lay it on the bezel.

I hope this helps those of you who are in less than optimal positions to sync.

Cheers,

Till


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

my method is to not care about it. if it syncs... cool. if it doesn't... just as good.


----------



## linuxidiot (Apr 15, 2010)

I got my 7900 yesterday and I didnt do anything special. My window is on the right-side of my bed, but I laid the watch down on my bedside table (left side of the bed and just pointed at the window. I almost think it would have synced even if I had faced it to my other wall.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

G-Junkie said:


> my method is to not care about it. if it syncs... cool. if it doesn't... just as good.


Unfortunately, not everyone shares your unencumbered stance. So this is for those who are fretting about the sync. We've seen there are many. This little list should help them. I'd say if the watch still doesn't sync although you've tried all these tricks and recommended methods (some are directly from the manual) you either have a faulty module or you are in a location where syncing just is not possible.

Till


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm with G-Junkie. If I ever have to go those lengths to set a watch I will end it all. 

Or just call the speaking clock.


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

I used to fret about it. then i realized that none of my watches sync and tick at the same time and rate. I found this out when they all have the hourly chime on. Even though every watch synced on the same night and at the same minute of the same hour, they all sounded off about a second or so apart from each other. Then I stopped caring about being so anally retentive and let them run loose. I enjoyed my watches much more after doing so


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

You should have used a biscuit tin, then they might have chimed together.

ps no offence to the op, just couldn't resist:-d


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

daveya said:


> You should have used a biscuit tin, then they might have chimed together.
> 
> ps no offence to the op, just couldn't resist:-d


No offense taken, although I would have expected a more positive attitude for giving a simple compendium of things to do to stop the never-ending "my watch won't sync" threads. 

I didn't use a cookie tin but I used a metal case for glasses I had laying around. The reception strengths indicator goes up from 2 to 3 marks as soon as I put it on the metal case.

Till


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

daveya said:


> You should have used a biscuit tin, then they might have chimed together.
> 
> ps no offence to the op, just couldn't resist:-d


Oh man. I would gain at least 10 lbs if I were to try to get enough tins for all my atomic watches.

Sorry, tfar. I never meant to disrupt your thread with my own personal stance on syncing. All your tips and methods are appreciated. However, jumping through all those hoops to keep a few watches from ticking +/- 1 second a day or week is a bit much and kinda takes the fun away from the watches. It's like trying to measure the height of a giraffe by the millimeter when meter or yards is more appropriate


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

tfar said:


> No offense taken, although I would have expected a more positive attitude for giving a simple compendium of things to do to stop the never-ending "my watch won't sync" threads.
> 
> I didn't use a cookie tin but I used a metal case for glasses I had laying around. The reception strengths indicator goes up from 2 to 3 marks as soon as I put it on the metal case.
> 
> Till


I think they simply expected too much out of the watch and the technology. I don't blame them, I did too when I first experienced the solar and atomics. However, the lust went away, the commitment turned into a burden, the burden was an annoyance and the annoyance led to apathy. Now I'm commitment free and free roam with any watch I please. Absolute enjoyment with no strings attached.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok, Ill come clean

Have I pressed button D and see what level I synced at? Sadly, yes, hard to resist. I'm beyond help. I've also placed the watch in a different position to try and up the level, which is madness. A sync is a sync, why should I worry! Its an illness, but nevertheless my hypocrsy in this thread was eating me up, I had to come clean.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the great tips. I find that setting by the window, with the face at a 90 degree angle, parallel with the window, gets mine to sync reliably.


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

All my Atomic G's sync consistently...when I wear them at night! Don't ask me why. When I leave them on the window sill...nothing.


----------



## Jollymann (Jan 26, 2010)

yester5 said:


> All my Atomic G's sync consistently...when I wear them at night! Don't ask me why. When I leave them on the window sill...nothing.


Ok read all these. Nice tips and advice, and I like the bits relating to obsession, analness and just running free.

I've learned pretty much all of that, except for the part about the bisket tins. Never had the cause for that. Also the facing down part. Never had cause.

Mine actually get signals pretty readily at the window and over from the window. At the same level helps a little. 2nd floor helps too. But I like the other guy, I can get the signal wearing it overnight. I'm probably 1500 to 2000 miles west of Boulder. Don't know the exact range.

And what is a "wireless emitter". Like a shortwave radio? Is it one of those new things like cassette tapes and quartz watches? No wires but don't you have to really, really like portable computers. Oh darn. I guess I don't.

Is there a cure for it? Like un-wireless shock therapy?

Derek J.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm totally in the camp who thinks not to sweat the reception. I do check but not every day. However, usually my watches sync without very special care. I have them sitting on my desk close to the window on the ground floor. They are actually facing SE. So not exactly ideal given that Boulder is rather NW of me.  I guess I'm about 1000 miles away.

However, I noticed the metal box thing when I was sitting in my armchair by the window. The case for my glasses was just sitting there and curiosity made me try it out. When I put my Seiko on it the reception level increases. It decreases when I just put it on the window sill next to it. Quite amazing.

For those where the reception works when they are wearing it, I suppose that is a similar effect as when you touch a radio or TV antenna and get better reception.

I honestly haven't tried to wear it because at that time I'm usually at home and when I'm at home I take off my watch. When I go out at night I usually wear something a bit more chic than the G. 

Till


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

tfar said:


> I'll start with what I know. Please amend with your own tips.


hi till,

here is mine: just wear it (if one is a 24/7 wearer). you might be surprised how well the human body seems to work as an "additional antenna".

on a personal note: i never got that whole "lay down the watch here, try this position there" thing. it's the same as with mechanical watches to find out in which position they run best and/or lose/gain most/fewest seconds. in my opinion that is *way* too much effort for a so-called carefree watch (at least that is what the advertisement always try to make us believe about atomic/solars). all the nights people spend trying to find out in what corner, on what window in their house an atomic watch synchs is irrational, when manual synching can be done by a simple push of a button and takes hardly more than one minute.

cheers


----------



## Bogeyman (Dec 8, 2008)

I just leave the watch upright by the window. Most times it syncs, and it recently had a five-day stretch where it did not receive a signal at all. No sweat, since not all factors that affect signal reception are within our control, such as meteorological disturbances. 

There was even a time when I regularly got a signal through the bedroom wall, but I reverted to my present method when the results became less and less consistent.

Radio-controlled watches aren't for everyone yet.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

I disagree Cal, part of the fun with an auto is regulating yourself to be fast by a few secs each day, and finding the best position at night to get them back, testing the movement fully.

I can get my Seiko 6R15 to within a sec a day, an Omega to run no better. Its no wrose thasn biscuit tins, but equally, no better eitherb-)


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great topic OP.

I got my first atomic watch, a PAW 1500, about a year and a half ago and had minimal luck with syncing. I figured it was because I'm on the east coast and just about as far as you can get from Fort Collins while still being in the US.

I really like the PAW 1500 so, over time, I got a handful of them and needed a place to keep them. I did the simplest thing I could think of in cutting up this old shoe box...just to give the watches a 'place' and keep them in order.










Next I needed to find a place in the clutter to put it. This 'watch box' found it's way to the corner of the room. Not near or facing a window. Not facing the transmitter either as I had long since given up on getting consistent sync.

Well, what do you know? They all sync every night now with very rare exception. Even my extremely stubborn Atomic Frog rarely misses these days and it only synced twice in the first three months I had it. I have no idea why this is working so I can't add to your suggestions. Bad weather doesn't even effect the sync. In this situation total syncage was just a lucky side effect of trying to find a place to keep them.


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

If you can't get hold of a biscuit tin, try one of these:










:-d


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks,.....:-!:-!


----------



## johsch (Jul 30, 2006)

No tips or tricks from me. I live about 140 miles from Ft Collins and mine will sync anywhere you lay them.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Blue UT6 said:


> Great topic OP.
> 
> I got my first atomic watch, a PAW 1500, about a year and a half ago and had minimal luck with syncing. I figured it was because I'm on the east coast and just about as far as you can get from Fort Collins while still being in the US.
> 
> ...


Neat little box mod you got going there. Good idea. :-!

My tip is that the reason for your watches now syncing better is that they are flat, dial parallel to the floor. Possibly the radiator in the background acts as an antenna. Just a wild guess here.

Till


----------



## Wrist of Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

What is the reasoning behind the after midnight syncs? Is most of nation going to be asleep and not using devices that would interfere with the radio signal? (Just a blind guess based on nothing scientific at all.)


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Wrist of Fury said:


> What is the reasoning behind the after midnight syncs? Is most of nation going to be asleep and not using devices that would interfere with the radio signal? (Just a blind guess based on nothing scientific at all.)


Yep, I believe that's exactly it. Plus less atmospheric interference at night.

The funny thing is -y'all are gonna say I'm crazy now - that this has an effect on the power grid, too. Much cleaner power. If you have a high-end stereo it will sound best between 2 and 5 at night. No kidding. I love my nocturnal listening sessions. My most curious experience was for Y2K. I was in Paris. Got home early around 1am while everybody else was out partying. The sound was terrific. I listened for more than two hours.

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Just for kicks I strapped on my GW-5600J tonight around 2am. It did sync on my arm with moderate movement as I was typing forum posts on my laptop in bed. No particular direction, 2m away from the window and with theoretically plenty of wifi interference.

There is also a difference in function between G-Shocks. My 5600 will sync at 0:03, 1:02 and 2:03. It will try to sync again even after a successful sync. The GW-6900 is programmed to not sync again after a successful sync has happened.

Till


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

cal..45 said:


> in my opinion that is *way* too much effort for a so-called carefree watch (at least that is what the advertisement always try to make us believe about atomic/solars).


You might want to keep in mind that we here in Germany are quite spoiled by the good reception quality due to the short distance from the local transmitter. From what people report on this forum, particularly the folks over in the USA seem to have serious issues with reception on both coasts.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

As we speak I am in the Lake District in the UK, not far from our transmitter. I have just sat on my watch and it still synced. I am not sure what you can do with that information, or whether it counts as a trick or tip.


----------



## watchzilla (Nov 19, 2009)

Jollymann said:


> Is there a cure for it? Like un-wireless shock therapy?


There is! Just think with this mindset: when nuclear war breaks out, the atomic clock radio towers will be gone but the sun will still be around right? :-!

Seriously though, I've tried everything to sync my GWM5600 here on the West Coast and have had little success. I haven't tried tip 6 though, thanks for the tip!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

If it is a small box like a glasses case you may even be able to strap the watch around it with metal to metal contact. Did you try putting it flat on its bezel?

Till


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

yester5 said:


> All my Atomic G's sync consistently...when I wear them at night! Don't ask me why. When I leave them on the window sill...nothing.


I've seen this too a LOT. I thought it was really weird too that it did it more when I wore it vs. if I did not wear it.

I have also NOT been able to get mine to sync if left OUTSIDE (like on a picnic table) and tried to do a manual sync (???). I did have a Pathfinder that WOULD do a manual sync if set outside pretty regularly, but not so much luck w/ my G-shock. 

Weird.


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

The idea that your body acts as an antenna makes sense to me. That must be why.:think:


----------



## Jollymann (Jan 26, 2010)

watchzilla said:


> There is! Just think with this mindset: when nuclear war breaks out, the atomic clock radio towers will be gone but the sun will still be around right? :-!
> 
> Seriously though, I've tried everything to sync my GWM5600 here on the West Coast and have had little success. I haven't tried tip 6 though, thanks for the tip!


Wait a minute. I spent a night in Berkeley on Christmas night last year. Radio reception doesn't work there down in from all the hills, or it's just kind of horrible at best. That was the only time my GW-2500 or any of the others could not sync, excepting before I learned where I couldn't place them.

It's just the way it is there. It's a dead zone. Nothing will work. Get out of Berkeley and it will. It's not a West Coast thing.

D.Jolly


----------



## Jollymann (Jan 26, 2010)

tfar said:


> Just for kicks I strapped on my GW-5600J tonight around 2am. It did sync on my arm with moderate movement as I was typing forum posts on my laptop in bed. No particular direction, 2m away from the window and with theoretically plenty of wifi interference.
> 
> There is also a difference in function between G-Shocks. My 5600 will sync at 0:03, 1:02 and 2:03. It will try to sync again even after a successful sync. The GW-6900 is programmed to not sync again after a successful sync has happened.
> 
> Till


I've noticed that the snycs happen when I wear one, but not really if I'm awake. The idea is if I'm asleep I'm not moving so much and it's easier for it to work. Also if I'm reading there the watch is pointed kind of in the wrong way.

I don't know how some of you guys bring those things to bed. For me, bed is bed and maybe a book, but the computer is elsewhere and only in one place. I already feel geeky enough with the use of the computer normally. I've got an electronics obsessed nut friend who does it that way too. He's kind of a Borg.

D.J.


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

We have a FAQ entry that covers what I think are the two most important (by far) tips - both covered in every waveceptor watch's manual: let the watch auto sync over night and place it near a window facing your transmitter. Incidentally, I'm not sold that the human body improves the watch's reception.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I amended the FAQ entry with a link to this thread. Thanks.

Till


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

tfar said:


> Yep, I believe that's exactly it. Plus less atmospheric interference at night.
> 
> The funny thing is -y'all are gonna say I'm crazy now - that this has an effect on the power grid, too. Much cleaner power. If you have a high-end stereo it will sound best between 2 and 5 at night. No kidding. I love my nocturnal listening sessions. My most curious experience was for Y2K. I was in Paris. Got home early around 1am while everybody else was out partying. The sound was terrific. I listened for more than two hours.
> 
> Till


It's to do with the atmosphere, but not exactly interference. Here's a link that explains it: http://science.jrank.org/pages/5661/Radio-Radio-signal-propagation.html

Basically, during the day, radiation from the sun ionizes the atmosphere, creating a layer which absorbs radio signals with medium and short wavelengths (which includes the time signals). At night this layer fades away do to lack of ionizing radiation from the sun, allowing them to bounce off another, higher layer of the atmosphere. The signals then can bounce several times between atmosphere and ground, allowing them to travel much farther than line-of-sight. This is also how shortwave radio broadcasts can be heard from opposite sides of the world.

Isn't science cool? :-!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Dog Case said:


> It's to do with the atmosphere, but not exactly interference. Here's a link that explains it: http://science.jrank.org/pages/5661/Radio-Radio-signal-propagation.html
> 
> Basically, during the day, radiation from the sun ionizes the atmosphere, creating a layer which absorbs radio signals with medium and short wavelengths (which includes the time signals). At night this layer fades away do to lack of ionizing radiation from the sun, allowing them to bounce off another, higher layer of the atmosphere. The signals then can bounce several times between atmosphere and ground, allowing them to travel much farther than line-of-sight. This is also how shortwave radio broadcasts can be heard from opposite sides of the world.
> 
> Isn't science cool? :-!


Thanks for the link regarding radio reception. I should have been clearer in my little anecdote. For the sound of the stereo (nothing to do with atomic signal reception whatsoever) the purity of AC matters. The AC you get during the day can be polluted with what is commonly called high frequency garbage (I don't know the technical term). It also sees spikes from fluctuating usage. There are special power conditioners that can take care of that; not talking about the little things you plug your PC in. In some areas you get really clean AC and in others you don't, so the effect depends on that. In Paris it was obviously not so clean because the difference in sound quality was quite amazing.

In my listening room now I have dedicated lines with a dedicated breaker box that feeds directly into the mains. I also have a small power conditioner but nothing fancy. The sound is still a bit better at night but the difference is not so dramatic.

Till


----------



## Wrist of Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

ERR

ERR

ERR

Manually synced last night around this time and it worked great. Tonight? Not so much. We should probably build a consensus on how even if you try to replicate sync conditions as well as possible (watch in same position, syncing at same time of day, etc.) it can still be a no-go.

These watches are _diabolical. o|
_


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

You're in Austin, too, it seems. What kind of watch do you have? Mine always sync very well. As I said, I have them in sub-optimal position even. I hope you can get it to work.

Anyway, a couple of days without sync shouldn't be a problem even for the most demanding, or so they say. 

Till


----------



## Wrist of Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

tfar said:


> You're in Austin, too, it seems. What kind of watch do you have? Mine always sync very well. As I said, I have them in sub-optimal position even. I hope you can get it to work.
> 
> Anyway, a couple of days without sync shouldn't be a problem even for the most demanding, or so they say.
> 
> Till


A GW-5600J.

I live downtown, and I think that's creating a line of sight issue with consistent syncs, even though as-the-bird-flies, we're not all that far from Ft. Collins.

I synced about an hour ago after 5 consecutive failed attempts at level 4 power. And I synced last night on auto while putting literally the least amount of effort possible into the process. The watch was hanging more or less from a hook nowhere near a window, with the dial (accidentally) pointing in a vague northwesterly direction.

The issue in a nutshell is that while one can have ownership over some of the variables that go into syncing up these watches, like dial orientation, position of the watch, time you try to sync and so on, there is still always the chance that it _will not work_ for reasons unknown.


----------



## watchzilla (Nov 19, 2009)

Jollymann said:


> Wait a minute. I spent a night in Berkeley on Christmas night last year. Radio reception doesn't work there down in from all the hills, or it's just kind of horrible at best. That was the only time my GW-2500 or any of the others could not sync, excepting before I learned where I couldn't place them.
> 
> It's just the way it is there. It's a dead zone. Nothing will work. Get out of Berkeley and it will. It's not a West Coast thing.
> 
> D.Jolly


Hmm, I never did try syncing them down home in LA. Should definitely try that over summer. thanks for the tip!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Wrist of Fury said:


> A GW-5600J.
> 
> I live downtown, and I think that's creating a line of sight issue with consistent syncs, even though as-the-bird-flies, we're not all that far from Ft. Collins.
> 
> ...


That's the exact same watch I own and it is the best "syncer" of all my atomics. You are right, too many vagaries. But at least we can try. I live by the old airport, so fairly unobstructed.

Till


----------



## Wrist of Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

tfar said:


> That's the exact same watch I own and it is the best "syncer" of all my atomics. You are right, too many vagaries. But at least we can try. I live by the old airport, so fairly unobstructed.
> 
> Till


Yeah, the Miller redevelopment / Airport Rd. in east Austin is pretty flat territory. That's good Syncing Country right there. :-d

I've become a believer when it comes to these nighttime syncs. It flat-out doesn't work for me until after some apparently arbitrary nighttime hour. (9 pm? 10 pm?) It's easy to dismiss the time you sync as an unimportant variable, but it really, really does seem to matter in my case.

Also, nice to see another person from Austin on the forum! :-!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

OT: I recently told a friend of mine that there was another Austinite on the forum. She could hardly believe it.  I think it's cool and not so unlikely given that Austin attracts a rather cool bunch of people with a certain degree of nerdiness, the kind that likes G-Shocks. 

Cheers,

Till

P.S. Your username is great. As you certainly know Stallone is a big watch fan, especially Panerai. He wears several in the latest Rambo installment.


----------



## alexanderdeath (Sep 30, 2010)

I found the best way to synchronize my Wave captor (2 Pathfinder and 2 G-shock), they are placed near a radio alarm clock (in standby mode) and syncing is impeccable every day (or night).|>









When the alarm clock is off (unplugged from electricity) the syncing don't work every day.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Got my first atomic last night. Not sure if it synced overnight and I didn't have time to read through the whole manual. I'm excited to try it out, but I don't have a table near a window in my bedroom.


----------



## Ghobbit (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi,

I use the plastic S display stands that are used to display the watch in the store. (These stand came with the GW's I've bought). Just put the watch on there and keep it near the window and it syncs fine.


.


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

I have two, kept in a wood/leather watch box with a clear top (so the solar batteries will charge). Placed on a table near a window, facing west, the direction of the Colorado clock from where I live, north of Pittsburgh, PA, they synch every night a few minutes after midnight.

What would likely help anyone is orienting the receiver (which is at the 12 on the dial) in the direction of the transmitter, putting the watch dial up, and not having any obstacles between the watch and a window. Walls with metal inside (framing, pipes, wiring) will reduce signal strength from any radio signal.

Your elevation will also likely have an effect; the lower you are and the farther from the signal, the less chance you have of getting reception. When I was in south Florida recently, one of the watches would not synch at all. I don't mean height within a building; what I mean is your location above sea level.

It might be interesting, or useful, if there was a map showing reception problems in the USA. I'm sure Casio won't even consider doing something like that, but a forum-based map might work.


----------



## alexanderdeath (Sep 30, 2010)

My solution with the clock radio works regardless of the position of the watch (one of my g-shock is stored in the drawer under the clock radio and it syncs every night). I even tested at Varna in Bulgaria (outside the radius of receiving optimal) if I place it on a window sill (as shown in the Casio instructions) no synchronization is possible, but if I placed it near a radio standby, synchronization worked flawlessly.


----------



## jamoss75 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have had the same experience. Next to me on the bed, no sync. On my wrist, syncs ever time. I have noticed the same thing when they are sitting in their watch box together, they almost always sync. May have to do with other items they are in contact with acting as antennas to amplify the signal.


----------



## Bulldog (Feb 16, 2006)

I have 3 GW-6900's and they all don't sync every night together. My question is, some of you guys say you press 'D' to see the signal strength. So after mine syncs at 2:04am at night I can then press a button to see the strength of the signal for that sync??


----------



## msaban (Feb 18, 2011)

Any new tips and tricks? I tried all from this tread but without any result?

I know that sometimes you must be lucky to find spot or place in your house to catch reception so I am thinking maybe to buy:
DCF-77 Receiver Module. DCF77,5 DCF-77,5 DCF Modul - eBay (item 230588339220 end time Mar-22-11 04:42:14 PDT)

It has led diode which will blink if signal is available? It is dcf77 receiver, I am located in Split, Croatia and I need to catch signal from Germany.

Thanks for good posts, because there is people located in poor signal reception and any advice can be helpful


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

msaban said:


> Any new tips and tricks? I tried all from this tread but without any result?


try it while you wear the watch at night, it pretty often helps.

cheers


----------



## msaban (Feb 18, 2011)

cal..45 said:


> try it while you wear the watch at night, it pretty often helps.


This is only thing i didnt try, i will do it, i will try to wear it several nights and we will see ...you never know


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

i wear my watch at night and it "GET"(syncs every time) always 4mins. past the hour!








i had it off my wrist for awhile last night to switch back to my prg and when i checked to see if the gw7900 had "GET" it didnt so i put it on and it took an hour to "GET"


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

i think this is the first "GET" at 7 past


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

Good post to help those having issues. I'm sure some folks will really apprecaite your post. 
The only thing I would add is that if none of the thing listed work - try - SLEEPING WITH IT ON YOUR WRIST!
Works when the don't sync in the window sometimes.


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a major issue with my early Casio WaveCeptor (WVA-510A). My uncle and I bought the same watch at about the same time, and both had the same issue. It synced fine for around a year, and then sync mode wouldn't work AT ALL. It didn't try and fail; it wouldn't even try (you hold down a set button for 5 seconds and it starts normally on this model). Holding the button didn't do anything, which was pretty frustrating. Mine fell behind a dresser for 8-9 months and the battery went totally flat dead; I pulled it out and charged it in the sun a few weeks ago and SHAZAM! Syncing works again. He's currently letting his die as well so he can try this. I know a few people who had issues like this, maybe the system got more reliable in the last few years. In future I'm definitely sticking with the good old Lithium and manual setting


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

I seem to reside in a well-receiving spot. I do not care about pointing the watches in a specific direction (except for the solar ones pointing to a window) and even the old Databank in the closet, in a box with many other watches syncs every night.


----------



## OilfieldCowboy (Jun 6, 2009)

I find it amusing that people actually worry about syncing. For the two years I wore my Mudman at work in Northern Alaska it never synced.

I would just bring it with on vacation to the lower 48 and get a sync every three or four months.


----------



## wmt029 (May 20, 2009)

OilfieldCowboy said:


> I find it amusing that people actually worry about syncing. For the two years I wore my Mudman at work in Northern Alaska it never synced.
> 
> I would just bring it with on vacation to the lower 48 and get a sync every three or four months.


I agree- I live in Boston and atomic syncing simply doesn't work in the city. I figure I'll take my Giez with me every time I go on vacation (almost anywhere I go will be closer to Fort Collins) and that'll be enough to keep it in line. I suppose I can manually set the time but what fun is that .


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I find that having the watch face-up with the 12 position pointing to the window is best. I use an East facing window out here in NJ, which isn't optimal--West would be facing the transmitter. For some reason, manual sync isn't as reliable as automatic. I try to set the watch on the window sill before 12AM. Sometimes it syncs at 12:04, but most of the time at 02:04am. Not every night has the same reception. Sometimes I get no synchronization. Meanwhile, my Citizen syncs 99% of the time and in those cases where the Casios did not, the strength will have shown as M or L.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

Tips? 

1) move closer to the source signal.
2) remove interference by moving outside the city / away from tall buildings
3) realize that 1 & 2 don't make a ton of sense. Start caring a bit less 

In all seriousness, it's about signal strength and interference.


----------



## david-syd (Aug 2, 2010)

I am able to sync in Sydney Australia.( set local time to Tokyo)
with my GW5600J

1) pointing the 12 o clock position to the window
2) automatically syncs at night.

but since my watch run faster by 1 second per week. If you want to . You can
just set it slow by 25 seconds. Then All I have to do is manual reset it in 1 years time and I
know its only faster by 27 seconds.! Thats what I do with manual watches.


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd care a bit more about syncing if my G wasn't so accurate. Once a week, or whenever I feel like it, I put my GW6900 to sleep by my bathroom window (I'm in SoCal). It syncs at 1:04am every time I do that. 

The coolness factor with syncing is definitely there, and I do enjoy knowing pretty much exactly what time it is. But nothing I do is important enough time-wise to warrant worrying about it. I guess I really don't need an atomic G, then. But then again, it's just pretty damn cool!


----------



## v1100110 (Nov 2, 2010)

I think it's pretty cool too. If mine couldn't sync where I live, I'd just get the solar. I couldn't take the "G" being missing on the dial everyday since the GW9010 has that special space reserved for it. 

Just to state for the thread: I live in Houston,TX and mine syncs up fine.


----------



## dannzo (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a PAW1500Y and a PAW1500GB and recently moved to Anchorage, AK. I know it is extremely far from the signal, but it still reads "L1" for the strength. I was hoping it is still possible, or am I just dreaming? Has anyone had any luck up here?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't believe that so many people in here are having a huge problem like I am trying to get their atomic G-Shock watches to synch with Fort Collins, Colorado. Casio either needs to improve on the antenna and/or on the electronic components inside their watches so they can have better and easier synching capabilities. Especially for the many people in here like me who are having synching issues.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry for the bad bump. Have a logical (or dumb) question:

Suppose for Home City; I DO NOT chose: LON;PAR;BER;ATH;HKG;TYO;TPE;NYC;CHI;DEN;LAX, will it still sync (or try). If I choose another city. I mean, at least try to. So, if any of the 10 cities are not set, it will not try to even sync...? I had read somewhere, that at times the signals bounce of the ionsphere (or something); and get a wider coverage radius. So if I choose DEL; the default sync (hunt for signal); will never activate..?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a GW-M5610, and I live just west of Orlando, Fla, and I don't think mine has synced one time so far. 

When I do it manually (in the daytime, usually) I stand near a closed window, or upstairs out in the open at work, and I just get ERR, ERR, ERR, and then it shows a date in November. I suppose that date means that was the last time it synced?


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Alden said:


> I have a GW-M5610, and I live just west of Orlando, Fla, and I don't think mine has synced one time so far.
> 
> When I do it manually (in the daytime, usually) I stand near a closed window, or upstairs out in the open at work, and I just get ERR, ERR, ERR, and then it shows a date in November. I suppose that date means that was the last time it synced?


The date of the last SUCCESSFUL synch will show up after the watch tries to receive and fails. You can also see that date on most atomic G-Shocks just by pushing the "D" button from the main timekeeping display.

Because of atmospheric conditions, the radio signal used for synching travels much farther at night, as these maps show [ Coverage Area for NIST Radio Station WWVB ] so a manual synch from that distance in the daytime will probably never be successful.

Other WUS members in Florida DO successfully receive the signal from WWVB, so try the tips in post #1 and/or try wearing the watch overnight, since the human body can act as an "antenna amplifier."


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Mike K said:


> The date of the last SUCCESSFUL synch will show up after the watch tries to receive and fails. You can also see that date on most atomic G-Shocks just by pushing the "D" button from the main timekeeping display.
> 
> Because of atmospheric conditions, the radio signal used for synching travels much farther at night, as these maps show [ Coverage Area for NIST Radio Station WWVB ] so a manual synch from that distance in the daytime will probably never be successful.
> 
> Other WUS members in Florida DO successfully receive the signal from WWVB, so try the tips in post #1 and/or try wearing the watch overnight, since the human body can act as an "antenna amplifier."


Thanks, I will do that. I noticed the reception goes from L1 to L2/3 when I am wearing it and trying to sync.

I have seen it trying to sync at 1:01 AM, and at 5:01 AM, but I was not wearing it.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Alden said:


> I have seen it trying to sync at 1:01 AM, and at 5:01 AM, but I was not wearing it.


When "auto synch" is turned on, Casio's atomic watches automatically try to synch at the top of each hour between midnight and 5 AM, when reception is best. ("Start" times vary by country and region, as shown in the chart on page 2 of the manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw3159.pdf )

Earlier models (those before Multiband 5 or 6) will attempt to synch EVERY hour in that range, even if they successfully synched an hour before. Thankfully, newer models are "smart" enough to quit for the night after they receive one successful synch.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine syncs regularly, but it's .008 seconds slow every time. I'm about 1,600 miles from Fort Collins, and with the old speed of light thing....


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

When I had my GW2310 I could say it had a 15% success rate with it on a metal tin on a window ledge facing a window with a lucky prayer to the rain dance God of solar syncing

And it had a 75% success rate on my wrist at night, as I do every night now, not thinking about it at all. Weird but I guess not that weird if we're one big antenna. It would sync most nights if I wore it to sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

It worked! Night before last I wore it while sleeping, and it synced at 2:04 am, then last night I did NOT wear it, and it synced again at the same time. 

I have no idea why. It was just sitting on a shelf in my bedroom and suddenly it synced, after the one night I wore it.


----------



## YeaItsSlo (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone from the north east have problems getting a signal??


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

YeaItsSlo said:


> Anyone from the north east have problems getting a signal??


Some people do, but from these threads I'd say that most don't: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/atomic-signal-connecticut-1082634.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/problems-atomic-syncing-new-york-new-jersey-376358.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/atomic-signal-boston-695166.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/atomic-gulfman-manual-sync-nj-area-168847.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/seeking-atomic-clock-synch-help-17893.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/synching-atomic-watches-nyc-606714.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/syncing-your-atomics-nyc-355673.html

If you're having problems with reception, follow the instructions and the tips on page 1 of this thread, and don't bother trying a "manual synch" during daylight hours.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

tfar said:


> 10. Keep watch away from interference like your wireless router.


That may it for my lack of success in syncing! My watches are only couple of feet from my router! Will test the theory myself. But meanwhile I wonder how the heck a router works in the microwave range (2.4 GHz) interfere with an ultra long radio wave (WWVB at 60 kHz). One has a wavelength of 12.5cm and the other is 5000m!


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

JamesAtCT said:


> When I had my GW2310 I could say it had a 15% success rate with it on a metal tin on a window ledge facing a window with a lucky prayer to the rain dance God of solar syncing


That is enough for most applications. It means on average it will sync once a week.

Casio quartz typically has a tendency to go a little fast. The sync was in all watches delayed by nearly half a second compared with NIST time via ntp. This was consistent between models I tested. While Casio specifies +/- 15 s per month accuracy, they are typically much better. Such that in most watches with a weekly sync a watch stays within 1 or 2 seconds of the official time.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That may it for my lack of success in syncing! My watches are only couple of feet from my router! Will test the theory myself. But meanwhile I wonder how the heck a router works in the microwave range (2.4 GHz) interfere with an ultra long radio wave (WWVB at 60 kHz). One has a wavelength of 12.5cm and the other is 5000m!


A very weak λ=5km signal you want to receive with a <10 mm antenna. The receiver that might go into saturation when it gets hf noise for which their antenna might even have higher gain.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That may it for my lack of success in syncing! My watches are only couple of feet from my router! Will test the theory myself. But meanwhile I wonder how the heck a router works in the microwave range (2.4 GHz) interfere with an ultra long radio wave (WWVB at 60 kHz). One has a wavelength of 12.5cm and the other is 5000m!


It could be RFI from the switching power supply the router uses. These can generate significant noise, especially at longwave and mediumwave AM frequencies.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> It could be RFI from the switching power supply the router uses. These can generate significant noise, especially at longwave and mediumwave AM frequencies.


Aren't those tightly regulated? I've only experience from an internship at the turn of the century: the power supply manufacturer shied away from going to switching ones because of the difficulty getting radio interference measured, damped out enough, and get it certified for German/European market.

EDIT: I didn't want to say, I don't think GaryK is not right, I think his explanations is more plausible than mine. It is only a badly written way of say, oh dear, things got that cheap and manufacturers don't care about RFI standards.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Y


sdog said:


> Aren't those tightly regulated? I've only experience from an internship at the turn of the century: the power supply manufacturer shied away from going to switching ones because of the difficulty getting radio interference measured, damped out enough, and get it certified for German/European market.
> 
> EDIT: I didn't want to say, I don't think GaryK is not right, I think his explanations is more plausible than mine. It is only a badly written way of say, oh dear, things got that cheap and manufacturers don't care about RFI standards.


Most of my switching power supplies are very noisy. They don't seem to worry about noise suppression when designing these things.

But you're right about the tiny, non-optimal antenna. It's a miracle they can pick up the time signal as well as they do.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Do you have a clock radio? Read this.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/sync-trick-works-well-3585162.html


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I live in upstate NY, my 5610 sits on my nite stand under a window that faces west, it syncs between 005 and 405. I have no complaints.


----------



## pl_gristle (Sep 26, 2016)

I too live in upstate NY and have spotty reception when the watch is sitting but when I wear them overnight, It syncs reliably


rmeron said:


> I live in upstate NY, my 5610 sits on my nite stand under a window that faces west, it syncs between 005 and 405. I have no complaints.


----------



## billford (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm in Vancouver BC and just bought a GW-M5610.

Live in the city with a lot of close tall buildings around, so I thought syncing would be problem. I tried different areas around the house and I found a sweet spot.

I don't know why it works, but it works flawlessly every night.

I lay the watch on a plug thats connected to a power bar. The powerbar is not turned on. I guess the powerbar is acting as an antenna.


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Every night, I set my alarm to go off at 11:55 PM. After waking up, I gather up all my multiband watches and go outside. Then I procede to throw each one in the air, hopeing that they sync. I hit myself in the head alot. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

grinch_actual said:


> Every night, I set my alarm to go off at 11:55 PM. After waking up, I gather up all my multiband watches and go outside. Then I procede to throw each one in the air, hopeing that they sync. *I hit myself in the head alot.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Yes, this post makes it very clear, lol :-d

cheers


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

cal..45 said:


> Yes, this post makes it very clear, lol :-d
> 
> cheers


If not clear, it explains a lot about Grinch!

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Upstate NY and my window faces west, I set my GW6900 and GWM5610 leaning on the back of my night stand and they sync 99% of the time. Bad weather from the west will prevent a sync.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

My 5610 and kings are the worst when it comes to syncing, all the others are good depending on weather. Also being in the woods doesn't help either.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

I put my GW-9400, Rangeman and my GWN-Q1000, Gulfmaster, on a stationary bike's handle bar (any metal rod will do), at night, next to a window, They both sync, _every _night at 12:03 a.m. CT (i.e. at the first try; when _not _on the handle bar, they sync ~50% of the time @ 1:04 a.m. or later; I'm 1,100 mi SE Fort Collins)


----------

